# Dwarf crays or shrimp?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I really want some dwarf shrimp but I heard there's a chance my platys will shred them...not a fun prospect, especially if I order $60 shrimp all together, even buying a small herd at lfs is pricy, well then there's dwarf crays who are supposedly very peaceful and wont demolish my plants. The only problem is that wont the dwarf crays eat my BN pleco eggs? Or will the dad be even able to keep these small armored invaders away?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

This are nice guys. On 05/11. I've done in 15 G. they do not have anything done evil. Food Tubifex.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

cute little things!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

That is a CPO and supposedly they don't harm plants. I'm a big crayfish advocate, but some of the dwarfs have personality issues and do mess with plants. My suggestion is check them out in a small planted tank. My experience with most, except a few with personality issues, is that they don't hurt plants if well fed. I use blanched green peas cut in half every other day and a shrimp pellet 1-2 x weekly.

If your Pleco defends the nest like most you likely will not lose many batches of eggs. Could happen, but if the crayfish are fed they will ignore or leave once threatened. 

RCS and other dwarf shrimp will not hurt plants at all. Can't vouch for ghost shrimp and they are nasty anyway. Mine actually keep the algae and biofilm down to a min.


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

I've decided dwarf shrimp in my main tank and I'm liking the sound of a coo joining my betta in his 5g hex


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Cpo*


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry new to cray fish but what's cpo stand for? Won't they crawl out the tank? My wife's friend catches one and gave it to me but it crawled out the tank from the heater cord and got lost in my son's play room. Needless to say we found him weeks late died and dried up in some toys.


----------

